# Neuerungen im Notebookmarkt



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

Da ich vorhabe, mir demnächst ein Notebook anzuschaffen und ich mich bei Notebooks mangels Interesse nicht gut auskenne, würde mich interessieren, welche Neuerungen in diesem Marktsegment in der nächsten Zeit anstehen.
Kommen in nächster Zeit neue Mobile-CPUs oder -GPUs raus?
Welche Neuerungen, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt, gibt es sonst noch?

Den preislichen Rahmen habe ich bei etwa 600€ angesetzt. Etwas mehr oder weniger spielt auch keine Rolex.
Prozzessor sollte von Intel sein. Bei der Grafik weiß ich net ob sich in dem Preissegment ein extra Grafikchip lohnt oder ob ich gleich nen integrierten nehmen soll. Denn wenn der extra Chip sowieso nicht annähernd Spieletauglich ist dann kann ich mir das bisschen Energieverbrauch ja auch sparen.
Welche CPUs sollte man verwenden? (Gibt ja die T/P/L... Prozzis)
Welchen Grafikchip? (integriert oder leistungsstärkeren Grafikchip)

Der Laptop soll für die Schule sein und zu Hause für Internet und DVD. In der Schule werd ich damit wahrscheinlich Programmieren und eventuell CAD drauf laufen lassen. Ich weiß dass CAD nen gescheiten Rechner braucht aber wenn ich was größeres hab mach ich das daheim oder in der Schule.


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Mai 2009)

*Das Wichtigste zuerst:*
Versuche ein Notebook mit matten Display zu bekommen. Ein Glare-Display ist eine Zumutung, wenn Du dein Notebook wirklich mobil verwendest. (Man erntet wenig Verständnis, wenn man in der Bibliothek Lampen von der Decke reißt, die sich im Display spiegeln^^)

Für Deine Zwecke sollte es ein Dual-Core sein. Quadcore wird heißer, braucht mehr Strom, ist teuer und schränkt daher die Mobilität ein. Die Mehrleistung eines Quadcores kommt bei Deinen Anwendungen nicht zu tragen.

Bei 600,- Euro Budget würde ich zur integrierten Grafik raten. Allerdings würde ich auch abklären, welche Anforderungen die geplante CAD-Software hat. 
Spielen kann man mit einfachen Grafik-Chips auch nicht wirklich, eine Extra-Chip braucht mehr Strom und sorgt im Extremfall für heiße Oberschenkel und Tinitus, da der Lüfter mehr Wärme abtransportieren muss.

Kompromisse wirst Du auf jeden Fall machen müssen. Für das Geld gibt es noch keinen Luxus.


*Technische Neuerungen:*
Gibt es, sind aber noch zu teuer. Eine Solide State Disk habe ich im Notebook (Macbook Air), ist traumhaft, lautlos und stoßfest, aber kostet allein fast soviel wie dein Budget.

Displays mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung sparen Strom, sind haltbarer, sprengen aber auch Deinen Preisrahmen.

USB 3.0 dauert noch zu lange.

BlueRay-Laufwerke habe ich in der 600,- Euro Klasse auch noch nicht gesehen (allerdings auch nicht gesucht^^). 

Da ich vermute, dass Du nicht mal eben Dein Budget aufblasen kannst, sind also neue technische Entwicklungen für Dich im Moment egal. Es gilt sowieso die Regel, dass Dein Notebook veraltet ist, sobald Du es aus den Laden trägst.


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

DualCore hatte ich schon im Kopf. Wie ist das da mit den T/P/L Prozessoren? Unterscheiden die sich nur in der benötigten Spannung und somit von der Leitungsaufnahme oder haben die auch andere unterschiede?

Sind die integrierten Grafikeinheiten auf dem selben Leistungsstand wie die Desktopkollegen?

Mein Budget könnte ich schon noch aufstocken aber für die Neuerungen die du jetzt aufgezählt hast werd ich mein Geld nicht ausgeben. Brauch ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

bei nur 600€ solltest du dir keine gedanken über neuheiten machen 

wenn es geht, dann nimm ne P-CPU. wird aber schwer für 600€...

die mobilen grakas sind idR schwächer als die gleichnamigen desktopkarten. und für 600€ bekommst du MAXIMAL ne karte, die nicht mal halb so stark ist wie eine 8800GT / AMD 3870. dann aber mit ner nicht so guten CPU. bei ner guten CPU wiederum bekommst du für 600€ eine karte, die vlöt. 1/3 so stark is wie die og. desktopkarten.

für CAD reicht es aber trotzdem locker, denn da geht es ja nicht um realsitische echtzeit 3D-grafik mit integrierter KI und zusatzeffekten  naja, außer du willst ne echtzeit-CAD-berechnung eines "Spaceshuttle vs. internationale Raumstation" Crashs... 


was is dir denn sonst noch wichitg? wann wolltest du kaufen? welche games müssen laufen?


----------



## Imens0 (25. Mai 2009)

wenn neue prozessoren mit neuer fertigungstechnik kommen, dann werden die net soo viel teuerer sein wie die vom alten fertigungsprozess. und dafür würd ich dann auch nochmal nen hunderter drauflegen.
ich meinte eher die integrierten grafikeinheiten, ob die von den notebooks vergleichbar sind mit den integrierten mainboard grafikeinheiten.
zocken will ich eigentlich garnicht weil dafür nem ich mein desktop pc...und wenn dann cod 5 oder so...und das tu ich mir auf nem laptop nicht an.
kaufen werd ich in den nächsten monaten.
ich brauch ihn eigentlich nur für die schule und vielleicht mal fürn urlaub oder so. also noch dvd wiedergabe. und wenns hoch kommt ne runde cs1.6 aber das dürfte ja für fast keine grafikeinheit ein problem werden. hoff ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Mai 2009)

wie wäre es denn mit dem One Notebook C6667 by: One - ONE Shop
der scheint mir sehr gut zusein mit DualCore ,9600mGT,4GB Ram


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Mai 2009)

Die Notebook-Grafikchips haben teilweise nur ähnliche Namen. So basieren die aktuellen GTX 200M noch auf den G92 - Chip statt auf den G200 - Chip des Desktop-Bereichs. Selbst die besten Notebook-Chips sind nur auf Mittelklasse-Niveau im Vergleich zur Desktop-Hardware. 

Jeder Notebook-Hersteller bestimmt zudem selbst, welche Taktraten sein Notebook thermisch verkraftet. Da muss man genau hinschauen. 

Ob das von Dir verlinkte Notebook taugt, kann ich nicht sicher sagen, hat leider einen glänzenden Monitor und nur einen VGA-Ausgang, das vermindert die Bildqualität auf einen zusätzlichen Monitor.

Das letzte Problem sind die Treiber. Die müssen vom Mainboard-Hersteller gepflegt werden, da passen universelle Treiber nicht ohne weiteres.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

wenn du eh nicht spielen willst, isses ja egal, welche onboardkarte dabei is. die sind alle gut genug für video&co, und für gaming taugen die alle nix.


----------



## Imens0 (26. Mai 2009)

also dann hol ich mir auf jeden fall ne integrierte grafik und wenn möglich ne Pxxxx CPU.
DVI ist schon standard als ausgang oder? wie siehts aus mit hdmi? auch bisschen verbreitet??
thx für die beratung


----------



## derLordselbst (26. Mai 2009)

DVI ist leider immer noch nicht Standard, da wird gerne gespart. Das Notebook, was Du hier gepostet hast, hat ja übrigens HDMI, das reicht ja, dann braucht man dank Adapter kein DVI, das habe ich überlesen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2009)

ja, HDMI haben inzwischen rel. viele, und dann müßte es per adapter auch als DVI nutzbar sein. 

DVI haben viele wohl nicht, weil es auch rel. viel platz wegnimmt - vermute ich...


----------



## Imens0 (30. Mai 2009)

wie siehts eigentlich mit Dell aus? da könnte ich mir einen Laptop mit Pxxxx Prozessor zusammen stellen. und beim Display bietet Dell da ein WLED Display statt CCFL für nur 20 euro mehr an.
ist dell zu empfehlen oder eher nicht?
wie viel Wh haben normale akkus?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2009)

dell wäre auch ne gute marke, aber die akkus kann ich nicht einschätzen. die Wh sind ja reine makulatur, wenn das Nbook mehr strom zieht als ein konkurrenzmodell mit nem gleichguten akku...


----------



## Imens0 (31. Mai 2009)

ja gut...aber wenn der prozzi und der grafikkern und die sonstige hardware etwa gleich sind wird der stromverbrauch nicht so sehr unterschiedlich sein.
hab gestern mal den akku von nem asus laptop rausgemacht...da stand was von 44Wh glaub ich. und der hält nicht sehr lang. aber bei dell gibts auch größere.
ansonsten hab ich bisher laptops von toshiba und acer in der engeren auswahl. hat da jemand erfahrung bei der treiberunterstützung von diesen herstellern?


----------



## cami (31. Mai 2009)

Also dell kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe mir letzten monat ein studio 15 gekauft und bin mit der leistung voll zufrieden. Der akku hält je. nach modus und belastung ca. Zwische 2h45- 3h30. Mit dem spiegeldisplay habe ich eigentlich nicht grössere probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2009)

bei acer kann ich über treiberunterstützung nicht klagen. zB für vista64 gab es auch nach SP21 neue treiber. is aber auch kein modell, das jetzt schon 3 jahre als is. keine ahnung, wie das dann IN 2-3 jahren aussieht. bei den meisten dingen kannst du aber auch treiber direkt vom teile-hersteller finden, also zB intel oder so.


----------



## Imens0 (1. Juni 2009)

kann mir irgendjemand die prozessorklassifizierung bei den mobilen core2duo's erklären? ich versteh nicht wie die sortiert sind. also T und P und die buchstaben halt stehen ja für die Leistungsaufnahme aber die Zahlen dahinter??? die sind nicht so logisch wie bei den desktop modellen oder?


----------



## merless (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Imens0,

Bin derzeit selbst auf der Suche nach einem Notebook in etwa der gleichen Preisklasse zwischen 600 und 700 Euro.
Dabei bin ich auf diese Seiten zum Prozessor- und Grafikkartenvergleich gestoßen:
- Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste
- Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste

Vielleicht helfen die dir ja. Bin mir aber auch immernoch nicht sicher wo ich bestellen soll. Über Dell habe ich gelesen, dass man viel für den Namen mitbezahlt, die Qualität und Verarbeitung super sei, der Support eine Zumutung und die Notebooks oftmals mit für Dell eigens hergestellten Bauteilen bestückt seien und deswegen nicht nachträglich aufrüstbar oder selbst austauschbar (zB bei Defekt). Man ist also bei allem was anfällt an Dell gebunden.
Zu One.de liest man ebenso überall unterschiedlichstes. Die Verkaufszahlen und der Preis sprechen für viele Leute für den Kauf bei One. Der mangelnde Support und wohl teils sehr schlechte Verarbeitung dagegen.
Diese Ratings gibts natürlich für jeden x-beliebigen Shop...

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Shop bei dem ich das OS weglassen könnte (weil ich als Student kostenlos von MS alle Betriebsysteme bekomme), zum Anderen möglichst viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten habe und am Besten ist der Shop noch möglichst günstig. Aber entweder das ist die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, oder es gibt so einen Shop gar nicht weil ich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau suche...

Falls du schon ein Notebook gekauft hast würde ich mich darüber freuen wenn du mir sagst welches und warum 

MFG

merless


----------



## Imens0 (3. Juni 2009)

danke für die Links.
Also bei Dell wollt ich mir erst den "Inspiron 15" konfigurieren. Der wäre dann von den Innereien gar nicht schlecht aber der hat keine digitale Bildschnittstelle. Beim "Studio 15" wäre eine dabei aber der hat dann ungefähr die gleichen Innereien wie paar andere Modelle die ich schon rausgesucht hab. Und da ich über Dell auch schon ähnliche sachen gehört habe wie du und das Produkt zu unübersichtlich angeboten wird wie ich finde, will ich glaub eher net dort kaufen. 

Bei one.de will ich nicht kaufen weil ich nicht weiß wie die Notebooks von der Qualität sind, da es sich ja um eigene Kreationen handelt und mir in freier Natur noch nie so ein Notebook verkommen ist. Andererseits sind die Innereien ja von Intel AMD Nvidia...also doch wieder Markenware.

Also ich such ein Notebook mit 45nm Intel CPU und integrierter Intel Grafik.
Da habe ich folgende Modelle rausgesucht, die alle einen T6400 haben und als Grafikeinheit den GMA 4500MHD von Intel mit HDMI Anschluss. WLAN, LAN, USB, etc. sind eigentlich immer dabei. (ist ja standard)

Toshiba Satellite A300-27M (mein Favorit aber hat dummerweise keine Digitale Bildschnittstelle)
Acer Extensa 5630-642G16N
Acer Extensa 5630-643G32N
Lenovo 3000 N500
Samsung E152 Aura Enola
Dell Studio 15

Als Händler bevorzuge ich Amazon und Alternate da ich damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Einige bekannte haben auch schon bei notebooks-billiger.de bestellt. Die haben auf jeden Fall eine sehr Übersichtliche Homepage mit vielen technischen Details (was man von Amazon nicht behaupten kann).


----------



## merless (3. Juni 2009)

Also zur Qualität von dem One Laptop habe ich folgende Links:

- Notebookcheck: Deviltech Fire 9060
- Tests - DevilTech Fire 9060 - ATI HD4650 schlägt 9600GT DDR3 auf notebookjournal.de
- Notebookcheck: Test mySN MG6 Notebook (Compal HLB2)

Diese basieren nämlich ebenso wie das Angebot von one.de auf dem Compal HLB2 Barebone. Sind also bei Schenker (mysn.de), one.de, deviltech u.v.a. identisch und auch vom Preis her sehr ähnlich. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten z.B. bei mysn.de wesentlich umfangreicher sind als bei one.
Da ich aber gerne ein leises, rel. kühles und am liebsten kleines Notebook von max. 14" hätte, fällt diese Barebonegeschichte für mich raus (in den Tests wirds nämlich sehr warm und qualitativ ist das Gehäuse und der Bildschirm wohl eher untere Mittelklasse wenn überhaupt).
Ich liebäugle mit dem Samsung R522. Allerdings ist das natürlich noch nicht auf dem Markt und ein Preis ist auch noch nicht fix  Sollte eigentlich mitte Mai erscheinen...

- Tests - Neue Multimediawelten bei Samsung auf notebookjournal.de

Vom Preis her, aber leider nicht von der Größe her würden mir noch gefallen:

- Acer Aspire 6530G-724G32MN
- Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-644G32MN

Das hier wäre zwar 14" aber leider nur mit einer GF9300M GS (hab ich bei anderen Anbietern auch schon für den Preis von 599€ und 649€ gesehen mit ebenfalls 4GB RAM) Könnte für 599€ ja auch was für dich sein die 9300 ist immerhin um Welten besser als der Intel-Chip:

- Acer Aspire 4935G-644G32MN 14" C2D T6400, 4GB, 320GB, 9300M-GS, Vista HP - t-online.de Shop gibt es auch überall für 549€/599€ als 3GB Variante...

Die von dir angesprochenen 15" Acer hatte ich auch schon im Blick... Allerdings mit einer anderen Graka als der Onboard von Intel.

Welche mir gerade noch eingefallen sind wären von ASUS:

- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x5btp+sx028c+gamer+edition+24
- http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x5avn+fp112c+gamer+edition+25

Naja ich werde heute Abend nochmal das Internet durchforsten. Bis Ende der Woche wollte ich eigentlich kaufen. So wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich mich bis dahin aber sowieso nicht entscheiden 

Greetz

merless


----------



## Imens0 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Lenovo Thinkpad Modelle gefunden bei notebooks-billiger.de die meinen Anforderungen mehr als gerecht werden. Nämlich die SL Serie. Haben alle integrierte Grafik, nen guten Prozessor, WLAN, HDMI... die Modelle unterscheiden sich nur bei Bluetooth, Webcam, Speicherausstattung, Fingerprint, Display...

Ich muss noch abklären ob ich in der Schule CAD aufm meinem Laptop laufen lassen muss oder nicht. Wenn nicht dann nehm ich auf jeden Fall eins von den Thinkpads. Falls ich doch CAD brauche muss ich wohl ein Notebook mit ner etwas potenteren Grafikeinheit raussuchen, denn die GMA 4500MHD wird das nicht schaffen.


----------



## merless (3. Juni 2009)

Das ist auch mein Problem. Ich brauche CAD in der Hochschule und da hab ich auch Zweifel an einer Onboard-Graka...


----------



## merless (3. Juni 2009)

Hast du oder jemand anders vielleicht von Belinea Notebooks was gehört?

- Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 1066
- Notebooks Belinea gaming.book 4166

Prozessoren sind gut und Grafik ist für mich auch ok. Nur kenne ich von Belinea nichts außer Monitore. Diese sollen dafür aber recht ordentlich sein. Gut gefällt mir auch, dass die Anti-Reflection haben. Zwar kein non-glare aber besser als glare-ultra-bright-weiß-der-teufel-spiegel-effekte. Für mich kommen die unter Vorbehalt mal mit in die engere Auswahl...  Für 594€ bzw. 699€ ganz ordentlich denk ich.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2009)

belinea is seit ner weile ne schwester/tochter von one.de


----------



## merless (3. Juni 2009)

Na toll 

Dann wohl eher doch nicht.


----------



## Imens0 (4. Juni 2009)

was für ne Auflösung sollte den ein 15,4" Display haben. Ich hab gelesen, dass es die Thinkpads mit 1680x1050 und 1280x800 gibt. Mein 22" hat auch 1680x1050...das müsste ja bei dem 15,4" Notebook verdammt klein sein auf dem display oder?? Das tut sich doch keiner an.
meint ihr der GMA 4500MHD reicht für CS 1.6? Im Internet stehen verschiedene Meinungen...


----------



## Kadauz (4. Juni 2009)

Bei der SL Serie wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Die haben offenbar Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung.
Nachzulesen im Thinkpad Forum.

Zum 4500MHD:
Ich hab den Chip und CS 1.6 läuft ohne Probleme. Genauso wow und CS:S wenn man die Grafik nicht allzu hoch stellt. Getestet hab ich noch Trackmania und HoMM5. Alles gut spielbar.


----------



## merless (4. Juni 2009)

Also zur Auflösung würde ich sagen ist das sehr von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig. Würde da an deiner Stelle einfach mal in nen MM gehen oder so und mir das anschauen. 1680x1050 ist schon ziemlich klein und wenn das die native Auflösung vom Bildschirm ist wird die Grafikeinheit schon einiges zu leisten haben oder? Zumindest mehr als bei 1280x800. Aber wie gesagt ist das mit Sicherheit von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig.

Was ich dazu auf die schnelle gefunden habe:

- Notebook-Display: 1680 x 1050 Pixel oder 1280 x 800?? - gulli:board
- 15,4" 1280x800 WXGA vs. 15,4" 1680x1050 WSXGA+ - PC-WELT - FORUM

MFG

merless


----------



## Kadauz (4. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich weiß nicht.
Ich habe sowohl ein 15,4"er mit WSXGA+ und ein 12"er mit WXGA.
Und ich finde dass beide die perfekte Auflösung im Bezug auf die Bilddiagonale haben.

Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen nen 15"er mit WXGA zu betreiben.
Wenn du aber wert auf Spiele legst, ist WYGA die bessere Wahl, weil das Display nativ die Auflösung wiedergeben kann. Für Spiele mit WSXGA+ brauchst schon ordentlich Leistung.

So far, zum Arbeiten WSXGA+ zum Zocken WXGA. Jetzt mal schwarz/weiß formuliert.


----------



## Imens0 (4. Juni 2009)

also ich weiß jetzt, dass als CAD Software SolidWorks 2007 oder neuer zum Einsatz kommt. Ein Bekannter lässt die Software auf einem Notebook mit Geforce 9200GS laufen und sagt er hat keine Probleme. Ich hab bei Notebookcheck geschaut....die Geforce ist etwa doppelt so schnell wie der GMA 4500MHD.
Kennt sich jemand mit SolidWorks und den Anforderungen aus?
Ich glaube ich werde mir einfach den Laptop mit dem integrierten Chip kaufen und wenns dann hart auf hart kommt kauf ich mir einfach nen neuen^^ In der Regel werden wir zum konstruieren eh die PCs der Schule nutzen aber trotzdem sollte es auf dem Laptop laufen.

Die 1680er auflösung ist mir glaub ne Nummer zu klein. Und außerdem verbraucht das ja auch wieder Rechenleistung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2009)

die CAD programme leisten AFAIK das meiste über die CPU. 3D power gemessen mit 3Dmark spielt da keine große rolle. wenn man nicht grad fotorealistische echtzeit-CAD macht, sollte ne 4500 locker reichen, die im vergleich zu damals (2007) recht guten mittelklassekarten sogar gleichwertig is.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Juni 2009)

Jop, genau. Und für CAD ist eine hohe Auflösung unbedingt Pflicht. Also ich würde dir immer noch die WSXGA+ nahelegen.


----------



## Imens0 (4. Juni 2009)

gut also dann nehm ich auf jeden Fall den GMA 4500MHD.
Jetzt würd mich noch interessieren, ob sich die Displays mit der LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung lohnen.

Sparen die viel Energie?
Wie ändern sich die Eigenschaften? (Kontrast/Blickwinkel/Farbtreue)
Ist die Technik schon ausgereift genug?
Würdet ihr ein Display mit oder ohne LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung kaufen? Kostenunterschied liegt bei 0-50€ je nach Modell.

Sind in Notebooks eigentlich die gleichen RAM Riegel verbaut wie im normalen PC?
Wie siehts mit der Kompatibilität aus? Läuft in der Regel jeder Riegel oder muss ich beim Hersteller ne Kompatibilitätsliste raussuchen?


----------



## Kadauz (4. Juni 2009)

Notebooks haben andere RAMs. Die sind aber standadisiert, also DDR2 oder DDR3.
Ob sich LED lohnt oder nicht ist so ne Sache. Besser ist es da heller und energiesparender. Aber ich würde die Entscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2009)

billige LEDs sehen halt vlt. schlechter aus als gute LCDs... würd da zustimmen, dass man davon die entscheidung nicht abhängig machen soll.

als RAM braucht man so-dimm. is ein bisschen teurer als normales RAM, aber es hält sich in grenzen. aktuell weiß ich es nicht, aber 2x2GB vor 2-3 monaten kosteten 40€, und von "normalem" RAM halt 35€.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juni 2009)

Lenovo ist absolut empfehlenswert, das sind die ehemaligen IBM-Geräte und die bleiben dir lange treu. Natürlich nur wenn du halbwegs pfleglich damit umgehst. 

Zu LED, ich würde kein Notebook ohne mehr kaufen. Da mich die ganze Sache doch sehr überzeugt hat.


----------



## merless (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Habe mich jetzt für ein Acer Aspire 5930G-944G32BN mit Blue-Ray bei cyberport entschieden. Zwar knappe 80€ über meiner ursprünglichen Vorstellung von 700€, aber das Angebot war das Beste. Ich werds mal testen und wenns mir doch nicht taugt wieder zurückschicken. Ich denke aber mit einem c2d T9400 und einer NV-GF9600M GT-DDR3 sollte das schon rennen. Ich geb dann nochmal Feedback bzgl. Display. Das hat, soweit ich das gesehen habe, ein 15" 1280x800 WXGA in 16:10.

MFG

merless


----------

